# Remember this painting? Need input.



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Remember I posted this painting I completed about a month ago? Well, I was told it needed something to break up the monotony of the characters all lined up in a row and I agree. So I decided to add in a couple of kittens play fighting at the bottom of the steps which really does improve the painting. 

If you don't mind, I'd like to get your opinion about the proportions I used for the kittens. Does the scale I used for them look right to you?? Are they too big for where they are positioned or should I make them smaller?? If it's wrong I can just paint them out as they are barely roughed in anyway. This painting will be in the exhibit next week so I need to get it squared away asap.

Old version included here without kittens so you can see for yourself how much they add to the painting. I may even add in more kittens. But my concern is the scale size I used for the kittens. Smaller???


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful, like the kittens added !


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm speechless!!! It's wonderful. With or without the kittens.


----------



## momsbird (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd say they were about the right size.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

momsbird said:


> I'd say they were about the right size.


Thank you...I really am worried if they are the right size...guess I am getting nervous because the show is next week. This is the second show I will be doing...the first one was 12 years ago as I don't paint much.

And thank you all as well for you kind comments.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

My word you are talented. The kittens look more like cats but they are certainly proportional. Things closer are larger, etc. Your painting looks almost like a photo. I hope you sell some of your work and get big bucks for it. My jaw is still dropping.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

44gram said:


> I'm speechless!!! It's wonderful. With or without the kittens.


Thank you...but don't you think they add more balance? I think the whole painting came alive when I added them in. I am thinking of also putting in more cats. Will see. Sometimes I tend to overdo a thing.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Luv2knit2 said:


> My word you are talented. The kittens look more like cats but they are certainly proportional. Things closer are larger, etc. Your painting looks almost like a photo. I hope you sell some of your work and get big bucks for it. My jaw is still dropping.


Thank you Luv, they will look like kittens when they are fully painting in, I stopped refining them when I started worrying about the scale of them which is when the thought occurred to me that maybe I better get more eyes in on this than mine just to be sure the scale for them is right before I completed them. I will post a final pic when done.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Myself, I would leave out the kittens, bit if you like them, leave them the way they are. It's your painting and you should be the one who is happy with it. By the way, I think it is beautiful. Let us know how you make out in the show.


----------



## brigitteRN (Nov 6, 2014)

Beautiful! My grandfather had a store just like this and the scene you painted looks like the real thing from my childhood did you consider adding children sitting on the steps? Not trying to muddy the water here as I like your painting as is but thought I would add my thoughts. It was common for us kids to sit on the steps back in the day


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I am amazed. I did not see the painting when you posted it before. I think the kittens add to it and I am not enough of a critic to say anything about size. They look right to me. Why not a hound dog sleeping on the porch? Kidding. The picture is wonderful as it is.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Myself, I would leave out the kittens, bit if you like them, leave them the way they are. It's your painting and you should be the one who is happy with it. By the way, I think it is beautiful. Let us know how you make out in the show.


I think the kittens really need to be in the painting...the painting does need something to break up "just guys sitting on a porch."
Thanks for responding and leaving your thoughts and kind words. All are appreciated!! Will let you know when the show is over,


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Luv2knit2 said:


> My word you are talented. The kittens look more like cats but they are certainly proportional. Things closer are larger, etc. Your painting looks almost like a photo. I hope you sell some of your work and get big bucks for it. My jaw is still dropping.


I agree!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Thank you...but don't you think they add more balance? I think the whole painting came alive when I added them in. I am thinking of also putting in more cats. Will see. Sometimes I tend to overdo a thing.


Yes. They do add movement and balance. I am still speechless !!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

44gram said:


> Yes. They do add movement and balance. I am still speechless !!!


Thanks for getting back to me again. I need to get this painting done today, I still have the other ones to prep as well. Really am starting to feel calmer now that it appears that the size I used for the kitten proportions is ok...was really concerned about that.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I honestly don't see the need for the kittens. It has so much going on and it is just beautiful.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

44gram said:


> I'm speechless!!! It's wonderful. With or without the kittens.


You are very talented. :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Thanks for getting back to me again. I need to get this painting done today, I still have the other ones to prep as well. Really am starting to feel calmer now that it appears that the size I used for the kitten proportions is ok...was really concerned about that.


...other ones to prep as well? Sounds like you might be getting ready for a showing!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

44gram said:


> ...other ones to prep as well? Sounds like you might be getting ready for a showing!!


yes, I am in an exhibit on I believe March 1st. We hang the paintings Friday so I have just 5 days to pull it all together. I was going to put in 4 pieces but I absolutely hated the last painting I was working on, so just putting in three. They are the Desert Woman (...borrowing her back from my son for the show so I don't HAVE to paint another painting). Then I am putting in that large BEADED tapestry I did a while back of the girl feeding the fish (remember that one? She is framed and ready to go). And lastly this one. As I stated above, this is my second show in 12 years. I generally don't do them but now that I am in an art league...guess I will be doing them from now on. Not crazy about the idea but will do my part.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> I honestly don't see the need for the kittens. It has so much going on and it is just beautiful.


Well...another artist had commented that the painting was boring and that it needed to be punched up. After thinking about it for a couple of days, I saw that he was right, and even more so once I roughed in the kittens because I then saw how they helped move the eye around the painting. Before, it was kind of a rambling around kind of thing. I still have a lot to learn!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

The size looks more like cats than kittens to me. Not sure if that makes a difference to you. It's a wonderful painting with or without the kittens.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Kathie said:


> The size looks more like cats than kittens to me. Not sure if that makes a difference to you. It's a wonderful painting with or without the kittens.


...well then that would suggest that they are too big to be kittens, right? Which would mean that I have to make them a tad smaller. no???


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dusti said:


> ...well then that would suggest that they are too big to be kittens, right? Which would mean that I have to make them a tad smaller. no???


That depends on what your aiming for. Nothing wrong with cats.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Dusti said:


> yes, I am in an exhibit on I believe March 1st. We hang the paintings Friday so I have just 5 days to pull it all together. I was going to put in 4 pieces but I absolutely hated the last painting I was working on, so just putting in three. They are the Desert Woman (...borrowing her back from my son for the show so I don't HAVE to paint another painting). Then I am putting in that large BEADED tapestry I did a while back of the girl feeding the fish (remember that one? She is framed and ready to go). And lastly this one. As I stated above, this is my second show in 12 years. I generally don't do them but now that I am in an art league...guess I will be doing them from now on. Not crazy about the idea but will do my part.


That's wonderful. I wish you every success


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They look good to me! Just right in fact!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

put one of those **** dogs on the porch or something like it
nice add on :thumbup:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

My husband paints and he always says that animals really make a painting come alive. He also tells me it should always be an odd number (3,5, etc) to look best. All I know is your kittens look great in the painting.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Drawing & painting is awesome! Personally I would not have put cats/kittens in! But a couple of children sitting on steps! With a dog! Maybe the children throwing a stick ! Quite laid back as the other characters are!..... Hope this us useful & you do well in the show! Next week! All the best! &#127912;&#127912;&#127912;


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Amazing art work!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I do not see anything wrong in the original it is fantastic and quite busy as it is. Looks good with or without kittens and ask yourself do they distract from the characters further up, it is quite a busy picture but amazing love it.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, that's amazing! It might be just me but I think I would leave the cats out. I think they take the focus off the people. I'd add a little bit of shrubbery around the steps to soften them a bit. JMHO, I don't know anything about painting. Really amazing painting!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I absolutely adore this picture and can't take my eyes off it. Each time I look at it I see more things. I love the cats I think they just finish it off. Good luck in the competition I think you will walk it but please let us know.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I love it...great job......


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Thank you...but don't you think they add more balance? I think the whole painting came alive when I added them in. I am thinking of also putting in more cats. Will see. Sometimes I tend to overdo a thing.


Your work is fantastic. Agree its better with the cats and also think maybe one or two more peeking out from under the porch watching the
other two would balance the bottom. Either way the painting is fabulous!!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

brigitteRN said:


> Beautiful! My grandfather had a store just like this and the scene you painted looks like the real thing from my childhood did you consider adding children sitting on the steps? Not trying to muddy the water here as I like your painting as is but thought I would add my thoughts. It was common for us kids to sit on the steps back in the day


Your painting is outstanding, and I also like the idea of children setting on the steps.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think that you should post a pic of the final pic just to show people how the final product looks. The men on the porch look to be having a lazy day, and the kittens add some energy to the pic.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

They are more cat-sized and do add interest to your beautiful painting. I would add one more cat.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't think I would add more cats. Two is enough.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you "nailed it" with the addition of the kittens, perfect! Good luck!


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

The kittens, if a little smaller, add some action and also compliment/contrast to the inactivity of the people.
I love this - you have God-given talent. Be grateful for it and continue to use it! What medium are you using?


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

I think those two kittens should be smaller, and a momma cat patiently watching them. Love the painting! You are very talented.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Gigiky said:


> The kittens, if a little smaller, add some action and also compliment/contrast to the inactivity of the people.
> I love this - you have God-given talent. Be grateful for it and continue to use it! What medium are you using?


Thank you...the painting is worked entirely in acrylics.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> put one of those **** dogs on the porch or something like it
> nice add on :thumbup:


i agree...i think hounds or **** dogs would be a better addition than kittens....the dogs belong to the men!!
PLEASE, do what you like....the painting is wonderful as it is...love the sober colors...
Blessings


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I woke up this morning fully intent on finishing up the kittens but after getting a fresh look at the painting, I now see that the kitten addition isn't going to work (see new pic showing them having been worked on a bit more). I think they will wind up to be too busy themselves (need something more simple) and so I am taking them out and putting in a simple dog. If the dog doesn't work, well then guess I'll put in a child. I picked a fine time to get picky...no time to fool around; I need to get this thing done today plus run out and get wire for hanging the pictures. 

I don't know how I got roped into this. Oh yeah I remember now...I accidentally joined the art league thinking I was just joining the senior center. Brain dead that day. Aint it great getting old? Not!!! Arrrrgh! I don't like it when I "HAVE TO DO" things! Promised myself when I retired "no more working!" This is work!
I have to add, my definition of "work" is anything I am doing when I would rather be doing something else. Painting to me is "work" because I would rather be doing almost ANYTHING else. I have always felt this way and it is never going to change which is why I would never have knowingly joined an art league! BUT, I can't stay in the group unless I paint and so I am stuck painting, and I like my new friends!!


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

looks wonderful as it is, leave well alone while the going is really great. Hope you have a very successful show


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

looks wonderful as it is, leave well alone while the going is really great. Hope you have a very successful show


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

In my opinion the kittens take one's eye of the characters. I loved the original. They are both excellent, and you are an amazing artist! And, I would buy it if I were at your show!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Well I love the painting just as it is, but I do have a vivid imagination, I know if I saw it in an exhibition I would be keen to buy it, I think you are brilliant!!


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

The kittens are the right proportions and their placement is on the mark. I like the painting better with the kittens in it.
Moonieboy


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> put one of those **** dogs on the porch or something like it
> nice add on :thumbup:


This is what I also thought. A **** dog would have been more real.
Wonderful painting. Good luck in your showing.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

mcguire said:


> This is what I also thought. A **** dog would have been more real.
> Wonderful painting. Good luck in your showing.


I guess I see the feel for a lazy dog as opposed to playful kittens.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

The left hand kitten looks great, but I thought the one on the right looks a bit unnatural, like he was balancing on his stomach. Glad you decided not to put them in and looking forward to seeing the completed picture. Your work is amazing, don't know why you don't enjoy painting when I see the finished work, you're a natural.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

The kittens do help to break up the dark linear section at the bottom of the painting. I think the proportion of the kittens is spot on. They appear to be older kittens (9 mos.). If you were going for a much younger kitten I would make them smaller.


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

I love the activity that the kittens bring. You could also add a big ol' hound dog! I can see him laying at the top of the stairs - just watching the cats...


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

it is beautiful either way your a great artist you can't go wrong with kittens lol. well i love it alot


----------



## esp (Sep 25, 2013)

Your original painting has an entirely different message than the one with the distraction of the playful kittens or of anything at all added for that matter. I think your initial rendition portrays your deeper impression which is wholly valid. Go with your own gut. Good luck with your show; I am sure this painting will catch of the eye of those who will appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know who told you that you needed something to break up the _monotony_.....the picture looks perfect the way it was.
The kittens are fine too.
I love your picture and have saved both versions to my laptop.


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree that it is perfect either way, but the kittens do add balance.
You are very very talented.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wonderful


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

You are so talented. Personally, I like it without the kittens. I am at a lost for words. Just beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

I liked it better without the kittens


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

esp said:


> Your original painting has an entirely different message than the one with the distraction of the playful kittens or of anything at all added for that matter. I think your initial rendition portrays your deeper impression which is wholly valid. Go with your own gut. Good luck with your show; I am sure this painting will catch of the eye of those who will appreciate it for what it is.


I do agree about the change of the emotional message of the painting. The initial painting says to me "a serious look of the economically depressed south during the depression. The kittens make the painting read more like an easy summer day, killing time on the porch. A sleeping dog would read as a lazy day. You are the artist and you are the one who must decide the feeling you are trying to portray. BTW, I would love any of the options. If you feel you need to break up the bottom dark line, you could add a light colored jug or other item at the base of the steps without changing the feel of the painting.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The kittens are fine. Remember to know when to stop painting. You could put one more cat in. How about the mother some where on the edge of the porch (to break up that line a bit) watching the kittens or washing herself. I love your work. You do need to do more.


Dusti said:


> Thank you...but don't you think they add more balance? I think the whole painting came alive when I added them in. I am thinking of also putting in more cats. Will see. Sometimes I tend to overdo a thing.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your taking the time to help me out with this. Now...I can't wait to see how this painting ends up. I am taking the kittys out and putting in a dog...or a kid...?
Gee...??? Oy!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am not going to read all of the posts, but I will give my opinion. I think if you want them to be "kittens," they are too big. Look at the size of the men's feet. If that is about 12" the kittens would not be 4 times that size in just 10' of porch width. If you want them to be "cats," then they should be just about 3/4 the size you have them.


----------



## kooper (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful painting. Love the kittens. I think a hound dog on the porch would be nice. Good luck!


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't wait to see the finished version! Tell us about this competition...


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I think the painting was fantastic, you captured a real slice of history. I don't think it needed anything else but the kittens are ok. You should win win win. Amazing talent!


----------



## WandySue (Sep 9, 2012)

My opinion: I think the painting is great with or without the kittens. It almost mimics a photo. My husband likes it also, but he says he would like to see a hound dog lazing somewhere. But whatever you choose to do, you are the creator and you are doing a beautiful job.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the kittens are a perfect size......don't add anything else - it is perfection as it is.....fantastic work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Amazing! With or without kittens. I love it!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I liked it without the kittens, maybe because they were in the center of the picture. You really captured a certain mood. Well done.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the painting without the kittens. However, their proportions are good if you choose to add them.


----------



## illinigram (Dec 17, 2012)

I would lose the kittens (too soft to go with the tough men on porch) and instead put a sleeping dog on ground to right side of the stone foundation post. But no one will criticize this painting if you leave it as it was originally. Fabulous! I'm so jealous of your talent. Please let us know how you do in the competition. I predict a blue ribbon winner.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I like the kittens, I was looking for the hound dog


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

Your painting looks like where I was raised as a kid in south Florida! As for the cats they are nice, but I like the painting either way! Thanks!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

looking again, I agree with the person who suggested it changes the mood of the wonderful painting by adding the kittens. It tells such a story as it is I don't think you need to add anything else. Sometimes other artist are just jealous and shouldn't be listened to. I used to paint (years ago) and one of my 'friends' critized one of my paintings harshly. A couple of weeks later a TV host featured me on her art show with the same painting, spent an entire half hour on my artwork. So there you go. Another friend once trashed watercolor I did and the following week a well know published artist begged me to let her put it in with her art show in SF. so other artist while shouldn't be ignored, don't always know. Your painting is incredibly good just as it is.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I really like what you done with the kitties. You are very lucky to have such a great talent.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

44gram said:


> I'm speechless!!! It's wonderful. With or without the kittens.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I realize that the picture has a different 'time' than 2015, so bear with me. In the USA building codes dictate that the increase for each stair is 7 3/4". So, since we are in 2015, our eye says the same. Perhaps you can judge the size of your kitties with this information.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Your picture is fantastic you are very talented. Personally I like the original. 
Could we please see the final picture?&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

My first thought was a **** hound, but I guess it depends on what you're going for - depiction of the Depression or just of a lazy day. I love the painting as it is, it speaks to me of a hot, dusty day, quiet, with men taking their ease. You are very talented. I would love to see the rest of your work, especially the beaded one. Very very good luck with the show.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm sorry. There are 6 pages already and it's late. I'm not going to read five of these pages until later, but I wanted to comment now anyway. I apologize if I'm repeating something anyone else has said.

Your painting is amazingly terrific. I'm not sure that it needed the kittens, although they definitely contribute to movement. I know it is inappropriate to call a painting with people a "still life", but it has that feeling without the movement of the kitties.

That said, to be perfectly honest, the kittens are a tad too large, IMO. One other thing is that the right rear leg of the kitten on the upper step just looks out of place. Although I believe you were trying to depict that kitten "in flight", it just looks wrong to me.

Have you thought of a couple of puppies instead, which could reasonably be larger? And I could easily see one tumbling off the steps as it "play attacks" the "lower" pup. I Austin's think dogs are more logical in the environment you painted.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

KroSha said:


> I'm sorry. There are 6 pages already and it's late. I'm not going to read five of these pages until later, but I wanted to comment now anyway. I apologize if I'm repeating something anyone else has said.
> 
> Your painting is amazingly terrific. I'm not sure that it needed the kittens, although they definitely contribute to movement. I know it is inappropriate to call a painting with people a "still life", but it has that feeling without the movement of the kitties.
> 
> ...


Actually, I took the kittens out and put in a dog where they were situated at the bottom of the steps. That back leg on the kitten would have been better viewed had I finished it off, but I kind of felt like the kittens weren't going to stay so I never got around to it.

I will be taking the painting with me today to the art group I go to on Tuesdays. I haven't been there in the last two weeks since it snowed so much, not that it bothers me, but they don't show up when the weather is bad so I just don't go, either. But today is sunny and no snow so I think they will be there today.

I want to get their input as well about the dog I just put in. He isn't finished and needs to be worked on more but he is mostly in ok, I will finish the rest of him up, there. He looks to be a blood hound. I will post final pics after March 1st the opening day of the exhibit, that way I can let you all know how it went. But I do want to thank everybody for theirhelp with this; I did pay attention!
Dusty


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I just want to add that the person who critiqued my painting literally tore it apart telling me how bad it was and how boring it was and how it needed this and that. He wrote not one good thing about it at all, nothing encouraging whatsoever. His opinion was the only bad critique I got on the painting on that forum. He runs one of the top art forums on line, everybody seems to respect what he has to say. Since I am a novice and he sounds like a professional I had to take "some" of the things he said about my painting into consideration, tho I did tell him what points I thought he was way off, on. I know nothing about the art world or art for that matter so I thought I better add something to the painting to break up those "boring guys sitting in a line on the porch doing nothing" as he put it. And that's what got me rethinking it.

I checked out his blog and saw that he does not paint people, only landscapes. Maybe he was resentful of how well I do paint people?? I don't know.......


----------



## esp (Sep 25, 2013)

Surprisingly or not? your "professional" critic evidently has missed the point of your painting entirely. I do not know from what in your life experience you have drawn your inspiration for this work that you have done so very well, and I would not step up publicly to give my interpretation of it as each viewer brings their own eye and experience, but I think you are to be encouraged. Critique is valuable, however I find it inconceivable that in all the commentary made, the obvious statement you portray is not recognized or if it is, is avoided.


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

You have to be kidding! He was wrong - wrong - wrong!!!! And don't give him another thought - it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm glad you went with a dog instead of kittens. I didn't want to suggest that since you seemed to want the kittens but I think a dog fits into the scene better.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Actually, I took the kittens out and put in a dog where they were situated at the bottom of the steps. That back leg on the kitten would have been better viewed had I finished it off, but I kind of felt like the kittens weren't going to stay so I never got around to it.
> 
> I will be taking the painting with me today to the art group I go to on Tuesdays. I haven't been there in the last two weeks since it snowed so much, not that it bothers me, but they don't show up when the weather is bad so I just don't go, either. But today is sunny and no snow so I think they will be there today.
> 
> ...


Wishing you all the best Dusti! Looking forward to seeing the finished painting! Of which I,m sure is amazing! 🎨🎨🎨🎨🎨🎨🎨🎨🎨🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I just want to add that the person who critiqued my painting literally tore it apart telling me how bad it was and how boring it was and how it needed this and that. He wrote not one good thing about it at all, nothing encouraging whatsoever. His opinion was the only bad critique I got on the painting on that forum. He runs one of the top art forums on line, everybody seems to respect what he has to say. Since I am a novice and he sounds like a professional I had to take "some" of the things he said about my painting into consideration, tho I did tell him what points I thought he was way off, on. I know nothing about the art world or art for that matter so I thought I better add something to the painting to break up those "boring guys sitting in a line on the porch doing nothing" as he put it. And that's what got me rethinking it.
> 
> I checked out his blog and saw that he does not paint people, only landscapes. Maybe he was resentful of how well I do paint people?? I don't know.......


Your work is amazing you have a great talent! Although critique can be benificial at times! Please stick with your own style & how you feel about the finished product you want! .... Some times Just walking away from a painting & giving it a rest! Can refresh your mind to what you really want! Looking firs to seeing the end product & all the best for the painting 🎨👏👏


----------



## illinigram (Dec 17, 2012)

The nasty critic was obviously a city person who doesn't understand the dynamics of the local hangout where guys go to drink coffee and sit and tell stories and share their lives. I have to feel very sorry for him!


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful paintings, with and without kittens. Good luck with your upcoming show.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Landscapes are so much easier than people. Your work is fantastic


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

you are very talented. i like all with and without cats


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

My sister in law shared this post and your painting with friends who have an art background. Sister in law loved it, friend, a Mr. commented: I dont remember ever seeing or hearing anything about this painting  but Im always willing to put in my two-cents worth.
I dont know who told her to do something to break of the monotony of the people lined up across the porch but, personally, I disagree. I think that the straight line creates a statement about a hot, lazy afternoon with nothin much to do. The addition of the kittens doesnt do much to break the line but they are cute and I think the proportion is OK. The only thing that I think would break up the line and keep the feeling of the scene would require too much work and change but she may consider it if she does another similar work. That would be to put the figure the farthest to the right sitting on the edge of the porch with a leg dangling down to the ground  he could even be leaning against the gas pump. But, that would require a whole new composition and not something that could just be changed in this really nice, statement piece. I like the original but the addition of the kittens is fine. I really like this work! I wouldnt change a thing. Perhaps the person who gave her the other advice is more knowledgeable that I am, however.....


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I sent you a PM.

Best wishes at the exhibit. 

Please let us know how it goes and post your final rendition when you have time.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Kittens definitely make it complete! Beautiful work!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Crzywymyn said:


> Kittens definitely make it complete! Beautiful work!


There is subsequent information in the following post:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321834-1.html

~~~


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Definitely no cats or kittens - no diversions are needed for a really brilliant work - the eye needs to stay in the painting, not be directed to something unrelated. This is my kind take on it - good luck!


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, I like them in! Helps draw the eye around the painting.
And I think size is good because they are closer to you , so the would
look larger. Beautiful work!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Dusti said:


> yes, I am in an exhibit on I believe March 1st. We hang the paintings Friday so I have just 5 days to pull it all together. I was going to put in 4 pieces but I absolutely hated the last painting I was working on, so just putting in three. They are the Desert Woman (...borrowing her back from my son for the show so I don't HAVE to paint another painting). Then I am putting in that large BEADED tapestry I did a while back of the girl feeding the fish (remember that one? She is framed and ready to go). And lastly this one. As I stated above, this is my second show in 12 years. I generally don't do them but now that I am in an art league...guess I will be doing them from now on. Not crazy about the idea but will do my part.


How did you do? We are all anxious to know!!!!


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

44gram said:


> How did you do? We are all anxious to know!!!!


Yes! We are all excited!!!


----------



## AnnaM35 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

